# Audi tt 2002 AMU Tachometer shift light install help please



## daryltt (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a 2002 audi tt quattro AMU engine code. I want to install a shift light tachometer meter and need to tap the tachometer wire in the instrument cluster wireing harness. From my research online the blue wire connector harness on the back of the instrument cluster has the wire in there. Every one says that the tachometer pin is #11 and the wire in the harness is green. I looked at my harness and pin # ll in the harness is not there:banghead:. However I have a pin # 10 and it is green with a black stripe:sly:. Is this the tac wire to tap to hook up my meter? Help please?


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)




----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Why do you need a tach and shift light?


----------



## daryltt (Jun 30, 2010)

*Shift Light*

Not running very good times at the race track. Think my shifting can be improved with the shift light. Last week I raced a 2011 mustang GT (stock like 412 hp 0-60 in the 4's) and almost beat it. I ran a 13.85 @ 103 vs his 13.1 @ 107. Think those numbers could have played out differently with the advice of a shift light. 
I saw you tapped a pin (looked like #10) and think that on my specific car that I need to tap the tach wire at the ecu harness because I have no green only wire and wire missing in pin 11 of blue instrument cluster 32 pin connector. Other bloggers say if that pin is not there the year range is after 2002 model year and the tach signal wire is a white wire at the ecu wire harness.

Thanks 
More about my project race car.
Audi tt 2002-->20k mods :facepalm: too much money and every mod imaginable except tach w/shift light. Making 320 crank hp on brand new stock K04:laugh:. APTuning engine rebuild and boar out to 2.0 Integrated Engineering 2.0 stroker kit forged crank install, JE forged rods & forged pistons. AEM water methanol injection 100 octane APR chipped in conjunction. Kinetic FMIC, MOFO mod shack MAF, I could go for 10 more inches typing mods down but whats the point. In my coming future I forsee a CTS Big Turbo kit with Garret GT 3076R to make something like 500 hp. All I need is like 6k. May be coming soon. Hopefully then the 1/4 in 12s or 11s. :snowcool::beer:


----------

